# Game 69, Bucks vs Knicks



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (27-41) vs. New York Knicks (35-33).
> 
> WHEN: 2 p.m. Sunday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/118309479.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Another decently played game. I listened on the radio while out doing errands, so only saw the fourth quarter. Did the TV show Sprewell at the game?


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

Bucks beating the Knicks was a total embarrassment to the Knicks fans, fear the dear.


----------

